# Simple RO/DI Unit



## bigfish93 (Jul 7, 2009)

I currenty live with my parents and they are not to fond of my aquarium hobby. They have made it clear that while they do not like it, as long as I stay out of their way with my fish hobby then they will let it go. With this being my first attempt at a saltwater, I have done a ton of research. The biggest thing I have learned is RO/DI water is a must. The problem is that I really have no way of setting up an RO/DI system. I obviously can't plumb the whole thing into my parents house, and none of the sinks have the threads on the end to hook the unit up to them. With that being said, is there an RO/DI unit that can be set up to make RO/DI water and then easily be taken down and stored away?


----------



## BarbH (May 23, 2011)

One of the things you can look at is getting a faucet diverter. You take the aerator off and this goes on in its place and will allow you to hook up your ro unit here is a link to one which I believe has an aerator in it and allows you to switch between the faucet and the ro unit Chrome Faucet Diverter Valve - English I am looking at doing this type of hook up for my ro since I live in an apartment which means I am unable to change the plumbing.


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

I have this system. Comes with adapters to fit most faucets. Very simple to setup and once you have the water made, easily stores away.


----------



## jeffnsa (Jan 3, 2012)

You do not have to have a ro/di unit but it does help limit the amount of nutrients going into the water. If you can't get an rodi unit try growing some macros in your display for nutrient export. As long as you keep it trimed you will have no problems with it and it can look great in a tank. There are many methods to achieve a great tank and many are simple but need to be cleaned more and some are technical and automated and are great until something goes wrong. One of the biggest mistakes in a s/w aquarium is overfeeding. Feed less than what the fish want and it will force them to eat the pods that are running around the tank.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

jeffnsa said:


> You do not have to have a ro/di unit but it does help limit the amount of nutrients going into the water. If you can't get an rodi unit try growing some macros in your display for nutrient export. As long as you keep it trimed you will have no problems with it and it can look great in a tank. There are many methods to achieve a great tank and many are simple but need to be cleaned more and some are technical and automated and are great until something goes wrong. One of the biggest mistakes in a s/w aquarium is overfeeding. Feed less than what the fish want and it will force them to eat the pods that are running around the tank.


Agreed.:thumbsup:
I ran a 125g for 5 years without RO/DI water. And all depending on the size of the tank, the smaller tank you could fill using Water N Ice or other purified water in a jug.


----------

